# Reload for .300 win mag



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I was wondering before I reload a bunch for my savage .300 win mag and I was wondering what you guys reload your .300 win mag at I am using hornidy 180 grain bullets
Hodgdon H1000 powder!
Does anyone have any advise for me this is my first time reloading my .300 win mag! 
I reload my 30-06 all the time 
And I am looking for s good load for my .300 win mag so I hope you guys can help me.
Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You need to find what YOUR gun likes. My boy's 7m08 we ended up trying 12 different combinations of different powders, bullets and amounts to find a load the gun loved. We loaded up 5 rounds of each type and did alot of bench shooting. 

You MAY get lucky and find a load out of the gate with H1000 ... but probably not. My 7STW I tried H1000, RL22, RL25 and 7828 before I found a powder & bullet combo that really worked (accubonds over 7828 ).

Do not load up "a bunch" of rounds. Load up sets of 5 rounds each, in each powder and powder amount, and bullet you want to try. Then shoot them and measure the results. Adjust accordingly, load up more sets of cartridges and fine tune. Take those results and fine tune again until you get that magical load your gun loads. If you dont have the time or means to do that, better stick with quality factory ammo.


-DallanC


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey thanks I will do that five at a time thank that what I usually do when I start a new gun so thanks I was just looking for a starting place.:smile:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My 300 WSM really likes the W760 and the Berger bullets FWIW


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

How much powder are you using about 75-76 grams


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm looking for something with a little less recoil if I can but I don't have to. Who needs a shoulder right!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Like others have said, you'll have to tinker with loads to see what will work out... my Hornady #8 doesn't list H1000 for the 180 grain bullets. I'm sure someone has a load for it somewhere, but it might be too slow of a powder. I have had great results with RL-22 for my 7mm Rem Mag and have heard that it's a great option for the 300 WM. Good luck and have fun shooting!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank time to start tinkering


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If I were tinkering with the 300 win again, I would start with RL22, IMR 7828, and your H1000. Between those three powders, I bet you can find a load with good velocity and accuracy. Figure out which shoots best, then tune little things like primers and seating depth to optimize.------SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I shot this group using the Speer 165gr Hot-Cor and 73gr IRM-4350 from my Pro Hunter with 26" bull barrel.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice Shooting!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks:shock:


----------

